# Saddle Homer Club



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*For those that might be intrested in Saddle homers take a look at our web sight http://www.saddlehomersusa.com/ those that live in the San Diego area, I will be at the San Diego Metro Pigeon club on Saturday April 3,2010, and will have some saddles.*GEORGE


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Saddle homers are very pretty birds and the web site is neat too.. Thanks for sharing.c.hert


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

c.hert said:


> Saddle homers are very pretty birds and the web site is neat too.. Thanks for sharing.c.hert


*They are a real friendly group of people,for the most all back east*GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

George are you the only member on the west coast?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

George...where is the SD metro pigeon club located?
sorry...I'm feeling lazy on this awesome so cal afternoon...I gooogled it


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> George are you the only member on the west coast?


*Hi Henry, No there are 3 down here in So. Cal.and 2in Noth Cal.I am having a tough time recuiting peopleThe birds breed well as all homers do ,but to get one thats well marked is not an easy task.The area from the legs back to the vent area seems to be the biggest problem.* .GEORGE


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

hey george
wanted to know how to breed saddle homers. is it better for me to breed two saddles that are of different colors? or is it beter to breed it with a white homer? What would be the out come if i breed a saddle blue bar with a blue bar is this okay to do? In my mind i prefer to breed same color saddle to each other can you tell me what is best. thanks
Vang


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

*Saddle homers*

These are my saddle homers.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Go to http://www.saddlehomersusa.com
http://www.saddlehomersusa.com for info and photos of saddlehomers


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

There is also another Saddle Homer Club at:
http://www.saddlehomersofamerica.com/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

vangimage said:


> hey george
> wanted to know how to breed saddle homers. is it better for me to breed two saddles that are of different colors? or is it beter to breed it with a white homer? What would be the out come if i breed a saddle blue bar with a blue bar is this okay to do? In my mind i prefer to breed same color saddle to each other can you tell me what is best. thanks
> Vang


Saddle to saddle is the easiest way, otherwise you'll get mismarks and a lot of splashes that don't even look like saddles.
Recessive white is just a cover up - it masks everything else under it. So the bird may be a regular blue bar, but since it has the recessive white gene, it makes the whole bird white.
Now if the white bird was a saddle underneath, or was carrying the correct genes, that would be a different story. But that's unlikely.


Also, it doesn't really matter if the saddles are the same colors or not. Just depends on what you want. Like if you want more blues, then obviously the easiest way is to mate two blues together. But if you want some reds too, then you'll want to add a red to the mix.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Two questions:
Is there an actual standard for saddle homers, or is it just the color that is judged? Obviously you'll want solid white birds except the shields, in order to be perfect saddles. But does the conformation of the bird count at all?

Also, is there anyone who actually flies saddles? Or are saddle people strictly show people? It'd be nice to have racing quality ones. It'd be a pretty sight


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Two questions:
> Is there an actual standard for saddle homers, or is it just the color that is judged? Obviously you'll want solid white birds except the shields, in order to be perfect saddles. But does the conformation of the bird count at all?
> 
> Also, is there anyone who actually flies saddles? Or are saddle people strictly show people? It'd be nice to have racing quality ones. It'd be a pretty sight


*Hi BECKY , Yes there is a standard you can find it in our club web site www.saddlehomersusa.com/ it is listed under club information as SHUSA standard. The bird must feel and look like a racer but also must have the correct markings. I understand that last year at one of the shows back east a saddle won in the racing homer group* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I see 
It's funny how Khaki is in the dilute class and yet Brown is left out and moved to NCC II. I thought there were recessive red/yellow saddles too? Or just solid shield t-patterns in ash-red/yellow?

I noticed Ice was mentioned too, so now I'm trying to find an example in the photo album  I really want Ice homers. So far this is the closest:
http://picasaweb.google.com/113672292521503354756/2008SHUSAArchivedPhotos1#5550328201568659634
http://picasaweb.google.com/113672292521503354756/2008SHUSAArchivedPhotos1#5551404464216587746


----------

